# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  tp link 7210n ..internet χωρις οπτικη επαφη στο 1,5km!!

## Στεφανος Βολ

λοιπον χρειαζομαι τα φωτα σας ξανα . πριν απο καποια χρονια ειχα ζητησει την βοηθεια σας για ασυρματο δυκτιο σε αποσταση 1,5 km χωρισ οπτικη επαφη και τα καταφερα με δυο κεραιες tp link 7210n συνδεμενες σε εξωτερικη κεραια grid 24 db η μια σαν access point και η αλλη σαν client.ειχα συνδεθει και η ταχυτητα ποθ ειχα ηταν γυρω στα 5 mbps . τωρα ομωσ και ενα μηνα δεν εχω καθολου ιντερνετ . μπαινω στο μενου της δικιας μου και βλεπω την αλλη κεραια .. ειναι συνδεμενη αλλα δεν εχω ιντερνετ στον υπολογιστη .καποια στιγμη ερχεται το ιντερνετ εχω ταχυτητα αλλα για λιγο . συμβαινουν παραξενα πραγματα .παιζει να χαλασε η κεραια??εχω δωσει διευθυνσεις στο ιδιο ευρος στο access piont exv 192.168.1.16 στο σπιτι μου σαν bridge with ap  192.168.1.154 και στα δυο κλειστο το dhcp με στατικες ip .κανω κατι λαθος ?? παρακαλω την βοηθεια σας !!!

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημερα, καταρχην δωσε το αρχικο θεμα γιατι εγω δεν το εχω δει.
χωρις οπτικη επαφη δεν γινονται συνδεσεις, αν εγινε ειναι απο ανακλασεις κτλ κτλ, το εχω κανει και εγω, ειναι μαπα, χαλια, αθλιο το σημα, οι ταχυτητες, το ccq τα παντα με μηδενικοτατη αξιοπιστια της συνδεσης, κατι μετακινηθηκε καπου και σου χαλασε ο τροπος που επιανε οποτε παει, ετσι πιστευω. Τα εχω περασει αυτα με το awmn παρα πολλες φορες, προχτες ειχα γραψει σε ενα αλλο θεμα σχετικα. Επισης οπως τα γραφεις τωρα δεν κσταλαβαινω πως παιρνεις το ιντερνετ απο που κτλ για να βγαλω διαφορετικο συμπερασμα. Χωρις οπτικη επαφη ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα εχεις παρα πολλα προβληματα και τακτικες διακοπες. Πρεπει να κανεις μια βολτα με τα ποδια την διαδρομη να δεις τι αλλαξε, μηπως κατι χτιστηκε καπου, δεντρο που μεγαλωσε οτιδηποτε μπορει να αλλαξε την διαδρομη αυτη. Τι εμποδιζε που δεν ειχες οπτικη εξαρχης?
ξαναλεω δεν εχω δει το αρχικο θεμα οποτε δυστυχως τωρα δεν καταλαβαινω πολλα.
Γραφω απλα επειδη εχω περασει τα ιδια και εγω και με μερικη οπτικη επαφη και ειχα κανει συνδεσεις μεσω ανακλασεων πχ απο ηλιακους θερμοσιφωνες.

----------


## Στεφανος Βολ

το αρχικο θεμα μου ειναι αυτο www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/802600-ληψη-wifi-σηματος κι ομωσ εκανα δουλεια !! δεν εχω οπτικη επαφη. το σπιτι που παιρνω ειναι μεσα σε χωριο και εγω μενω 500 μετρα εξω απο το χωριο και λιγο πιο χαμηλα . στην αρχη δυσκολευτικα να πιασω σημα αλλα αλλαζοντας τις κεραιες τα καταφερα .στην αρχη ειχα την tplink5210 συνδεοντας της  εξωτερικη κεραια grid αλλα οταν την αλλαξα και εβαλα 2 7210 τα καταφερα και σου λεω για δυο χρονια ειχα μεχρι 5 mbps που ηταν αρκετο για μενα .τωρα ομωσ και ενα μηνα τιποτα παλι και λεω μηπως χαλασε η κεραια . αρχισα λοιπον να σκαλιζω παλι τις ρυθμισεις και τωρα δεν θυμαμαι τι ρυθμισεις ειχα κανει και ειχα πιασει σημα !!! απογοητευση!! καιπαλι λεω μηπως να φταινε τα καλωδια ειτε των grid ειτε τα ethernet των tplink ??? να εχουν φθαρει ?? παιζει κατι τετοιο?? γιατι εκει που εχω ιντερνετ κοβεται για πολυ ωρα μπορει και μερα και ερχεται οποτε θελει . και ειναι και το αλλο οτι δεν βρισκω 7210 να αγορασω καινουρια δεν υπαρχει πλεον!!! τι μπορω να παρω ετσι ωστε να μπορω να την συνδεσω στην grid που εχω?? δεν βρισκω κεραια ποθ να εχει θυρα sma.

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπέρα, εριξα μια ματια στο αλλο θεμα, οπως καταλαβα ειναι κεραια του δημου και δινει ιντερνετ σωστα? 
δλδ δεν σου εχει κοπει εντελως απλα εχει προβληματα?
οπως ειπα χωρις οπτικη επαφη δεν ξερεις τι μπορει να φταιει. Πιανεις απο ανακλασεις σηματος σε αντικειμενα προφανως.
Πρεπει καπως να τσεκαρεις τον εξοπλισμο σου με κατι να δεις οτι δεν εχει προβλημα.
Καταρχην οταν δεν εχεις εσυ δεν μπορεις να πας εκει στο χωριο να δεις αν εκει δουλευει?

Μπορεις να δωσεις link απο το τι εχεις? απο το αλλο θεμα ενα tplink που λες το link εκει δεν παιζει πλεον αυτο ειναι? https://www.skroutz.gr/s/3563359/TP-...A7210N-v2.html
Σχετικα με το βυσμα που λες υπαρχουν ανταπτορες για τα παντα.
Δειξε μου τι εχεις ακριβως να τα δουμε.
Γενικα εχω μπερδευτει δεν καταλαβαινω το setup σου και απο το παλιο θεμα δεν καταλαβαινω και παλι.
Εχεις 2 κεραιες λες tplink γιατι ειναι 2? μια grid που αναφερεις που συνδεεται ?

----------


## Στεφανος Βολ

να σου εξηγησω ... ιντερνετ παιρνω απο του αδερφου μου το σπιτι ... προσπαθησα στην αρχη απο του δημου αλλα τιποτα .και ετσι εβαλα στο σπιτι του αδερφου μου μια grid 24 db συνδεμενη με ενα 7210 και στο σπιτι μου το ιδιο .... αποσταση 1.3km δεν ξερω και εγω πως ειχα ιντερνετ χωρισ οπτικη επαφη !!!!! αλλα ειχα !!! και οπως εξηγησα πιο πανω εδω και ενα μηνα ερχεται και φευγει !!η tplink που εχω ειναι αυτη που εχεις στο λινκ σου οσο για την grid δεν ξερω τι μαρκα ειναι , μου τις εδωσαν !!εχω δωσει στην tplink στου αδερφου μου την διευθυνση 192,168,1,16 στο σπιτι μου 192,168,1,154 και σε ενα ρουτερ tplink tl-wr841n 192.168.1.19 για να εχω wifi μεσα στο σπιτι ... και παλι δεν ξερω αν αυτες τις διευθυνσεις τισ εχω βαλει σωστα ....μπαινω στο μενου της tplink στο σπιτι μου και συνδεομαι με την αλλη στου αδερφου μου με 15-20 db  κανω ping και βλεπω οτι δεν επικοινωνουν ...αλλα να σου πω τι παρατηρησα εχω ιντερνετ απο το απογευμα και μετα... δεν ξερω γιατι .α!!! η μια κεραια στου αδερφου μου την εχω σαν access point και την δικια μου client.αν παρω κεραια στα 5 ghzθα ειναι καλυτερα λεσ??μηπως μπερδευουν οι διευθυνσεις ετσι που τις εχω βαλει !!παιζει να εχει χαλασει η κεραια του σπιτιου μου και να μην δεχεται το σημα απο την αλλη ??η αλλη δε στου αδερφου μου δινει ιντερνετ κανονικα .εχω παει εκει και το εχω τσεκαρει με το τηλ .και πως μπορω να τσεκαρω τον εξοπλισμο μου ??ναι τα καλωδια μπορω να τα αλλαξω {εχεισ να προτεινεις κατι?}αλλα τις κεραιες πως μπορω να τις τσεκαρω ??αν δεν παει κατι καλα με τις grid η τις tplink ??

----------


## Nikiforos

> να σου εξηγησω ... ιντερνετ παιρνω απο του αδερφου μου το σπιτι ... προσπαθησα στην αρχη απο του δημου αλλα τιποτα .και ετσι εβαλα στο σπιτι του αδερφου μου μια grid 24 db συνδεμενη με ενα 7210 και στο σπιτι μου το ιδιο .... αποσταση 1.3km δεν ξερω και εγω πως ειχα ιντερνετ χωρισ οπτικη επαφη !!!!! αλλα ειχα !!! και οπως εξηγησα πιο πανω εδω και ενα μηνα ερχεται και φευγει !!η tplink που εχω ειναι αυτη που εχεις στο λινκ σου οσο για την grid δεν ξερω τι μαρκα ειναι , μου τις εδωσαν !!εχω δωσει στην tplink στου αδερφου μου την διευθυνση 192,168,1,16 στο σπιτι μου 192,168,1,154 και σε ενα ρουτερ tplink tl-wr841n 192.168.1.19 για να εχω wifi μεσα στο σπιτι ... και παλι δεν ξερω αν αυτες τις διευθυνσεις τισ εχω βαλει σωστα ....μπαινω στο μενου της tplink στο σπιτι μου και συνδεομαι με την αλλη στου αδερφου μου με 15-20 db  κανω ping και βλεπω οτι δεν επικοινωνουν ...αλλα να σου πω τι παρατηρησα εχω ιντερνετ απο το απογευμα και μετα... δεν ξερω γιατι .α!!! η μια κεραια στου αδερφου μου την εχω σαν access point και την δικια μου client.αν παρω κεραια στα 5 ghzθα ειναι καλυτερα λεσ??μηπως μπερδευουν οι διευθυνσεις ετσι που τις εχω βαλει !!παιζει να εχει χαλασει η κεραια του σπιτιου μου και να μην δεχεται το σημα απο την αλλη ??η αλλη δε στου αδερφου μου δινει ιντερνετ κανονικα .εχω παει εκει και το εχω τσεκαρει με το τηλ .και πως μπορω να τσεκαρω τον εξοπλισμο μου ??ναι τα καλωδια μπορω να τα αλλαξω {εχεισ να προτεινεις κατι?}αλλα τις κεραιες πως μπορω να τις τσεκαρω ??αν δεν παει κατι καλα με τις grid η τις tplink ??


καλησπέρα, καλο μηνα!
ναι αλλα δεν μας τα εξηγεις απο την αρχη σωστα να καταλαβουμε!
κοιτα οπως σου ειπα ενα link μπορει να γινει και εξ αντανακλασεων σε αντικειμενα ή πισω απο εμποδια μου εχει τυχει πολλες φορες και μεσω ηλιακων θερμοσιφωνων! και πισω απο ελιες (φυλωσιες), συκιες το ιδιο, καλαμιες κτλ.
το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν ειναι καθολου αξιοπιστα και εχεις δραματικη μειωση σηματος που σημαινει χαλια ταχυτητες.
Επισης χωρις οπτικη επαφη δεν μπορεις να τσεκαρεις μετα γιατι δεν δουλευει, μπορει κατι να μετακινηθηκε, να αλλαξε θεση, κατι να μεγαλωσε αν μιλαμε για φυτα-δεντρα κτλ.
Θα ελεγα να κανεις ενα σχηματακι καπως σαν τοπολογια και να δωσεις τις διευθυνσεις και πως συνδεονται.
Οπως τα λες ειναι παρα πολυ μπερδεμενα και δεν μπορω να καταλαβω.
Οι διευθυνσεις ειναι σωστες ειναι στο σωστο υποδικτυο, αλλα στο σπιτι του αδερφου σου δεν ξερω τι εχει, αν πχ εχει DHCP server και σκαει στις ιδιες ips? τοτε καποιο μηχανημα δεν θα δουλευει!
δλδ μπορει κατι που συνδεεται μετα να πιανει μια ip απο αυτες επειδη εκεινο μπορει πχ να την εχει static, ή το δικο σου να ηταν κλειστο πριν!
πρωτα απο ολα αυτο τσεκαρε μην πεφτουν οι ips αυτες πανω σε αλλες! και στο δικο σου εσωτερικο δικτυο και στου αδερφου σου.

Δηλαδη οταν λες δεν εχει ιντερνετ ειναι ομως τοτε συνδεδεμενες οι κεραιες μεταξυ τους?

Αν στην περιοχη εχουν και αλλοι στα 2,4ghz δικτυα ναι μπορει να εχεις παρεμβολες, αλλα να ξερεις οτι στα 2,4ghz το σημα περναει ποιο ευκολα απ οτι στα 5!
τωρα δλδ που δεν εχεις οπτικη μπορει στα 2,4 να εχεις συνδεση και στα 5 οχι!

----------


## Στεφανος Βολ

στο σημειο νο 1 ειναι το σπιτι του αδερφου μου με ρουτερ cyta {192,168,1,1} .απο εκει φευγει καλωδιο εθερνετ και παει την tplink+grid.Η tplink ειναι ρυθμισμενη σαν access point με διευθυνση 192,168,1,16 στατικη, κλειστο το dhcp .αυτη η κεραια βλεπει στην εκκλησια εκει που ειναι ο κοκκινος κυκλος.στο σημειο 2 ειναι το σπιτι μου με την αλλη 7210+grid {που και αυτη βλεπει την εκκλησια } σαν client με διευθυνση 192,168,1,154 στατικη και κλειστο το dhcp .αυτην την εχω συνδεσει σε ενα μικρο ρουτερακι  tplink tl-wr841n με διευθυνση 192,168,1,19 και κλειστο το dhcp kai to firewall στατικη διευθυνση και αυτο .ολα καλα μεχρι εδω ??στο ρουτερ της cyta δεν ξερω τι ρυθμισεις εχουν κανει .και οταν δεν εχω ιντερνετ οι κεραιες δεν ειναι συνδεμενες μεταξυ τους {κανω ping απο το μενου της tplink και ειναι 0 } μεχρι εδω κανω κατι λαθος ??

----------


## Nikiforos

> στο σημειο νο 1 ειναι το σπιτι του αδερφου μου με ρουτερ cyta .απο εκει φευγει καλωδιο εθερνετ και παει την tplink+grid.Η tplink ειναι ρυθμισμενη σαν access point με διευθυνση 192,168,1,16 στατικη, κλειστο το dhcp .αυτη η κεραια βλεπει στην εκκλησια εκει που ειναι ο κοκκινος κυκλος.στο σημειο 2 ειναι το σπιτι μου με την αλλη 7210+grid {που και αυτη βλεπει την εκκλησια } σαν client με διευθυνση 192,168,1,154 στατικη και κλειστο το dhcp .αυτην την εχω συνδεσει σε ενα μικρο ρουτερακι  tplink tl-wr841n με διευθυνση 192,168,1,19 και κλειστο το dhcp kai to firewall στατικη διευθυνση και αυτο .ολα καλα μεχρι εδω ??στο ρουτερ της cyta δεν ξερω τι ρυθμισεις εχουν κανει .


Ωραια ολα αυτα σωστα μου φαινονται, απλα αυτο που λεω ειναι οτι οπου εχει DHCP server πρεπει να μην πιανει στο ευρος των ips που δινει τις ips που εχεις εσυ.
Φανταζομαι για το .154 πχ δεν θα εχεις θεμα, αλλα αλλα ομως νουμερα ειναι μικρα δλδ το .16 και το .19.
Πρεπει να μαθεις τι ρυθμισεις εχει γιατι ενδεχεται να πεφτει κατι σε καποια απο τις δυο ips και να ειναι κατι που ανοιγει απογευμα.
Αν εχεις σημα οπως ειπες πριν αλλα δεν εχεις ιντερνετ κατι γινεται τετοιο πιστευω.
Τα εχω παθει σε δικτυα με πολλα ρουτερς αρκετες φορες αυτα τα πραγματα! πρεπει να εχεις μονο εναν DHCP server και προσοχη στις ips μην συμπεσουν ειτε με αλλα μηχανηματα, ειτε μεσα στο ευρος των ips που δινει ο dhcp server.
Aφου ειναι αδερφος σου νομιζω ευκολο ειναι να δεις τι γινεται με το ρουτερ της Cyta.
Εφοσον δεν ειναι απο αυτο που λεω τωρα τοτε το ψαχνεις παραπανω, ΠΑΝΤΑ εφοσον εχεις συνδεση ασυρματη, γιατι ξαναλεω και παλι οτι links χωρις οπτικη επαφη 100% ΔΕΝ ειναι καθολου αξιοπιστα!
Δλδ και οι 2 βλεπετε την εκλησια αλλα μεταξυ σας δεν βλεπεστε? θα γινεται αντανακλαση στις καμπανες!  :Razz:

----------


## Στεφανος Βολ

ωραια σε παρακαλω  πεσ μου τι να δω στο ρουτερ του αδερφου μου για να το φτιαξω με τις ip  ....το ρουτερ του ειναι το ZXHN H267N V1.0.

----------


## Nikiforos

> ωραια σε παρακαλω  πεσ μου τι να δω στο ρουτερ του αδερφου μου για να το φτιαξω με τις ip  ....το ρουτερ του ειναι το ZXHN H267N V1.0.


το συγκεκριμενο δεν το ξερω καθολου, αλλα θα δεις αν εχει ενεργο DHCP server που λογικα θα εχει, και τι ευρος ips δινει.
Δεν πρεπει να ειναι μεσα αυτες των μηχανηματων. Η αλλαξε στα μηχανηματα να ειναι ποιο κοντινες δλδ αντι .19 και .16 που εχεις τωρα να βαλεις κοντα στο αλλο μηχανημα κοντα στο .154 τοσο ψηλα δεν θα δινει το DHCP αναλογα τις ρυθμισεις πρεπει να το δεις.

----------


## Στεφανος Βολ

αυτο ?? τι διευθυνσεις να δωσω? αν δωσω στο ενα 152 και στο αλλο 157 θα ειναι ενταξει λες??δηλ να εχω  ....1.154       ....1.153  ....1.157 ??

- - - Updated - - -

Τώρα έχω 4mbps ενώ όλη την ημέρα τίποτα.. Κάποια στιγμή συνδέθηκε και είχα 0.20mbps...

----------


## Nikiforos

αυτο τι ειναι που δειχνεις? απο το ρουτερ της Cyta?
βλεπεις οτι ο DHCP server καλυπτει ενα τεραστιο ευρος? πιανει μεσα και τις ips των μηχανηματων σου!
πρεπει να βαλεις ενα ευρος να αφησεις απεξω εκεινες αν θες να μην τις αλλαξεις.
Δωσε απο το .20 μεχρι .100 πχ δεν χρειαζονται τοσες πολλες και αυτες παρα πολλες ειναι.
Να μην καλυπτουν αυτες που ειπες δλδ.
Τωρα για την ταχυτητα αν δεν εχεις οπτικη επαφη ειπαμε αξιοπιστια δεν υπαρχει.
+ οτι αν υπαρχουν αλλα δικτυα στην περιοχη υπαρχει και το θεμα των παρεμβολων, ειδικα στα 2,4 που ειναι τα παντα.

----------


## Στεφανος Βολ

Δηλ να δώσω στην μια κεραία πχ 192.168.1.68. Στην άλλη 192.168.1.70 και στο ρουτερ στο σπίτι μου 192.168.1.75 καλά κατάλαβα;;;

----------


## Nikiforos

> Δηλ να δώσω στην μια κεραία πχ 192.168.1.68. Στην άλλη 192.168.1.70 και στο ρουτερ στο σπίτι μου 192.168.1.75 καλά κατάλαβα;;;


καλησπέρα, ναι καπως ετσι ψηλα νουμερα και ποιο πολυ ακομα δεν πειραζει, αλλα πρεπει να μειωσεις το DHCP server να μην εχει το οριο τοσο ψηλα! οπου δωσεις εσυ θα ρυθμισεις το dhcp server να ειναι ποιο πριν!
Αν δλδ δωσεις απο .100 και πανω πρεπει να ειναι μεχρι .99 το πολυ.
στην φωτο που δειχνεις εχει μεχρι 254 δλδ ολο το subnet!!!

----------


## Στεφανος Βολ

Ωραία να σε ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο αν δεν αλλάξω καθόλου το ρουτερ της cyta και βάλω διευθύνσεις πχ 192.168.0.154   192.168.0.156  και 192.168.0.158 θα είναι εντάξει;; δηλ αν στην διεύθυνση να αλλάξω το 1 και να βάλω 0;;;;

----------


## griniaris

Ολες οι διαθεσιμες διευθυνσεις ειναι απο το 1 μεχρι και το 254 

Συνηθως το .1 το βαζουμε στο modem-router    οποτε θα ειναι 192.168.0.1

Στον DHCP  βαζουμε ενα "ευρος" αναλογως με το ποσες συσκευες εχουμε και το ποσο συχνα μπαινοβγαινουν στο δικτυο μας. 
Οποτε περιπου 50 συσκευες ειναι καλα.  θα βαλεις επομενως πχ  απο το 192.168.0.50  μεχρι το 192.168.0.100  (ή .150 αν θες για 100 συσκευες )
Καλο θα ειναι να ρυθμισεις και ποση ωρα θα ειναι reserved η ΙΡ στην καθε συσκευη. Εγω το εχω 8 ωρες .


ΟΛΕΣ τις υπολοιπες διευθυνσεις ΕΚΤΟΣ ΕΥΡΟΥΣ μπορεις να τις δινεις χειροκινητα σε συσκευες σου που θα ειναι 24/7 συνδεδεμενες.

Εγω στη θεση σου λοιπον θα εδινα το .2 στο ενα tplink   το .3 στο αλλο tplink  και το .4 στο αλλο ρουτερ που αναφερεις.

----------


## Στεφανος Βολ

> Ολες οι διαθεσιμες διευθυνσεις ειναι απο το 1 μεχρι και το 254 
> 
> Συνηθως το .1 το βαζουμε στο modem-router    οποτε θα ειναι 192.168.0.1
> 
> Στον DHCP  βαζουμε ενα "ευρος" αναλογως με το ποσες συσκευες εχουμε και το ποσο συχνα μπαινοβγαινουν στο δικτυο μας. 
> Οποτε περιπου 50 συσκευες ειναι καλα.  θα βαλεις επομενως πχ  απο το 192.168.0.50  μεχρι το 192.168.0.100  (ή .150 αν θες για 100 συσκευες )
> Καλο θα ειναι να ρυθμισεις και ποση ωρα θα ειναι reserved η ΙΡ στην καθε συσκευη. Εγω το εχω 8 ωρες .
> 
> 
> ...


Ωραία να σου πω πως θα τα κάνω( για επιβεβαίωση) το ρουτερ της cyta έχει διεύθυνση 192.168. 1.1 εγώ θα του αλλάξω το dhcp να εχει από 192.168.1.50 έως 192.168.1.150 
Στην μια tp link θα δώσω διεύθυνση 192.168.1.2 στην άλλη 192.168.1.3 και στο ρουτερ το δικό μου 192.168.1.4. Τώρα αυτό που μου λες για το πόση ώρα θα είναι reserved  η ip δεν το κατάλαβα καλά. Για ποιες συσκευές να είναι reserved για τις κεραίες tp link;; και για τις συσκευές εκτός εύρους δεν κατάλαβα που μου λες (που θ α είναι συνδεμένες 24/7).μπορεις σε παρακαλω να μου τα εξηγησεις πιο αναλυτικα για το πως θα τα κανω ??

----------


## Nikiforos

> Ωραία να σε ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο αν δεν αλλάξω καθόλου το ρουτερ της cyta και βάλω διευθύνσεις πχ 192.168.0.154   192.168.0.156  και 192.168.0.158 θα είναι εντάξει;; δηλ αν στην διεύθυνση να αλλάξω το 1 και να βάλω 0;;;;


ναι μπορεις να τις αλλαξεις ετσι, αλλα οπως σου ειπα πρεπει στον DHCP server να μειωσεις το ευρος, οπως βλεπουμε στην φωτο που εβαλες παει μεχρι 254!!! δλδ πιανει ολο το subnet.
Mπορει ο dhcp να δωσει καποια ip και να πιασει μια απο τις δικες σου και μετα δεν θα σου δουλευει και θα ψαχνεσαι?
γιατι ειναι δυσκολο να το αλλαξεις?

----------


## Στεφανος Βολ

> ναι μπορεις να τις αλλαξεις ετσι, αλλα οπως σου ειπα πρεπει στον DHCP server να μειωσεις το ευρος, οπως βλεπουμε στην φωτο που εβαλες παει μεχρι 254!!! δλδ πιανει ολο το subnet.
> Mπορει ο dhcp να δωσει καποια ip και να πιασει μια απο τις δικες σου και μετα δεν θα σου δουλευει και θα ψαχνεσαι?
> γιατι ειναι δυσκολο να το αλλαξεις?


φοβαμαι μην κανω κατι λαθος .αν το κανω οπως λεω πιο πανω ειναι σωστα??(το ρουτερ της cyta έχει διεύθυνση 192.168. 1.1 εγώ θα του αλλάξω το dhcp να εχει από 192.168.1.50 έως 192.168.1.150 
Στην μια tp link θα δώσω διεύθυνση 192.168.1.2 στην άλλη 192.168.1.3 και στο ρουτερ το δικό μου 192.168.1.4.) ????

----------


## Nikiforos

ναι καλα τα λες, οπως και να το κανεις υπολογιζεις ΠΑΝΤΑ μεσα στα ορια των ips που δινει ο dhcp να ΜΗΝ περιλαμβανονται αυτες που εχεις στα μηχανηματα σου και γενικοτερα οι στατικες ips.
Γιατι αν ενα μηχανημα πχ ειναι κλειστο απο αυτες που εχουν στατικη ip ο dhcp μπορει να την δωσει αλλου και οταν εκεινο ανοιξει δεν μπορει να παιξει.

----------


## Στεφανος Βολ

> ναι καλα τα λες, οπως και να το κανεις υπολογιζεις ΠΑΝΤΑ μεσα στα ορια των ips που δινει ο dhcp να ΜΗΝ περιλαμβανονται αυτες που εχεις στα μηχανηματα σου και γενικοτερα οι στατικες ips.
> Γιατι αν ενα μηχανημα πχ ειναι κλειστο απο αυτες που εχουν στατικη ip ο dhcp μπορει να την δωσει αλλου και οταν εκεινο ανοιξει δεν μπορει να παιξει.


ενταξει σε ευχαριστω πολυ !!! θα το δοκιμασω αυριο και θα σου πω !!

- - - Updated - - -




> ενταξει σε ευχαριστω πολυ !!! θα το δοκιμασω αυριο και θα σου πω !!


εκανα τις ρυθμισεις στις ip του ρουτερ της cyta φωτο επανω  
αλλαξα και τις διευθυνσεις στις κεραιες .και εβαλα 192,168,1,5    στην μια . 192,168,1,3 στην αλλη και 192,168,1,4 στο ρουτερ μου .τωρα πειτε μου σας παρακαλω αυτη η φωτο ειναι απο την tplink  στο gateway θα συμπληρωσω κατι ??

----------


## Nikiforos

πρεπει να βαλεις απο εκει που ερχεται το ιντερνετ δλδ το 192.168.1.1 λογικα. Για δοκιμασε το.

----------


## Στεφανος Βολ

> πρεπει να βαλεις απο εκει που ερχεται το ιντερνετ δλδ το 192.168.1.1 λογικα. Για δοκιμασε το.


και στις 2 tp link θα βαλω gateway την διευθυνση του ρουτερ της cyta?? και σε αυτην που ειναι συνδεμενη με καλωδιο επανω στο ρουτερ (cyta) σαν access point ? και στην δικη μου σαν client??γιατι το εβαλα και στις δυο και τιποτα !!

----------


## Nikiforos

> και στις 2 tp link θα βαλω gateway την διευθυνση του ρουτερ της cyta?? και σε αυτην που ειναι συνδεμενη με καλωδιο επανω στο ρουτερ (cyta) σαν access point ? και στην δικη μου σαν client??γιατι το εβαλα και στις δυο και τιποτα !!


οταν δουλευε τι ειχες δεν θυμασαι? λογικα αυτο πρεπει να θελει.
Για δοκιμασε στο καθενα την ip του απεναντι.

----------


## Στεφανος Βολ

> οταν δουλευε τι ειχες δεν θυμασαι? λογικα αυτο πρεπει να θελει.
> Για δοκιμασε στο καθενα την ip του απεναντι.


οταν δουλευε δεν ειχα βαλει τιποτα .αλλα τοτε δεν ειχα πειραξει και το ρουτερ της cyta . δοκιμασα και τις ip απεναντι αλλα παλι τιποτα !

----------


## Nikiforos

δεν ξερω τι γινεται τοτε, ειναι συνδεδεμενες οι κεραιες?

----------


## Στεφανος Βολ

> δεν ξερω τι γινεται τοτε, ειναι συνδεδεμενες οι κεραιες?


την μια ναι την αλλη οχι .... τωρα ειναι ...κανω ping απο την μια και βλεπει την αλλη ...πριν απο 5 λεπτα δεν ηταν...τωρα που ειναι εχω 4 mbps πριν που δεν ηταν ειχα 0,20 mbps ...εκανα ping και δεν την εβλεπε καθολου κι ομως φορτωνε καπως την σελιδα για να γραψω εδω ...δεν καταλαβαινω τι γινεται ουτε εγω ....παιζει να εχει χαλασει η κεραια??

----------


## Nikiforos

> την μια ναι την αλλη οχι .... τωρα ειναι ...κανω ping απο την μια και βλεπει την αλλη ...πριν απο 5 λεπτα δεν ηταν...τωρα που ειναι εχω 4 mbps πριν που δεν ηταν ειχα 0,20 mbps ...εκανα ping και δεν την εβλεπε καθολου κι ομως φορτωνε καπως την σελιδα για να γραψω εδω ...δεν καταλαβαινω τι γινεται ουτε εγω ....παιζει να εχει χαλασει η κεραια??


γιατι πιστευεις οτι πρεπει να χαλασε η κεραια? χωρις οπτικη επαφη 100% αυτα εχεις! τα εχω περασει απειρες των απειρων φορες!
μου εχει τυχει σε mikrotik routerboard να παθει ζημια απο αστραποβροντια, οχι να χαλασει κεραια ομως, να παρει feeder νερα μου εχει τυχει ομως! 
δυστυχως για να κανεις τσεκαρισμα θελει αλλον εξοπλισμο να συνδεθεις πανω σε καθε κεραια ή ξηλωνεις την μια πλευρα την πας κοντα στην αλλη και δοκιμαζεις.
Τσεκαρε καλωδια και συνδεσεις να μην εχουν παρει νερα.
Ειναι σωστα στεγανα ολα? εβρεξε εκει περα εκανε τπτ? αερα ειχε? μηπως πηραν οι κεραιες και αλλαξαν λιγο θεση και χαλασε αυτο που επιανες πριν?
Δεν μπορω να σκεφτω κατι αλλο μπορει πολλα πραγματα να φταινε δυστυχως!

----------


## pd1975

καλησπέρα ,λοιπον οσον αφορα την σκεψη να πας σε 5Ghz χωρις οπτική επαφή το ξεχνας εγω εχω ενα λινκ στα 5ghz ,με εμποδιο ενα δέντρο το οποίο τωρα ανοιξη φούντωσε κ μου έριξε κατα πολυ την σύνδεση οποτε η θα σηκωσω λιγακι την κεραια στο ενα σημείο η θα παω στα 2,4 Ghz με 7210 κ grid ωσ client κ απο την αλλη ως access point ubiquiti nanostatio loco m2.Φιλε μου παιζει να εχουν φθαρεί τα ethernet η να εχει χαλασει καποια απο τις 7210,αν εχει συμβει το δευτερο μπορεις να παρεις απο το ebay,εγω απο εκει προμηθευτηκα.Ο nikiforos ειναι εξαιρετικος κ θα σε βοηθησει σε οτιδηποτε αλλο οπως εχει ήδη κανει.

----------


## Στεφανος Βολ

> καλησπέρα ,λοιπον οσον αφορα την σκεψη να πας σε 5Ghz χωρις οπτική επαφή το ξεχνας εγω εχω ενα λινκ στα 5ghz ,με εμποδιο ενα δέντρο το οποίο τωρα ανοιξη φούντωσε κ μου έριξε κατα πολυ την σύνδεση οποτε η θα σηκωσω λιγακι την κεραια στο ενα σημείο η θα παω στα 2,4 Ghz με 7210 κ grid ωσ client κ απο την αλλη ως access point ubiquiti nanostatio loco m2.Φιλε μου παιζει να εχουν φθαρεί τα ethernet η να εχει χαλασει καποια απο τις 7210,αν εχει συμβει το δευτερο μπορεις να παρεις απο το ebay,εγω απο εκει προμηθευτηκα.Ο nikiforos ειναι εξαιρετικος κ θα σε βοηθησει σε οτιδηποτε αλλο οπως εχει ήδη κανει.


Το σκεφτικα και εγώ το να έχουν χαλάσει οι κεραίες!! Πήρα μια καινούρια από ebay αφού από Ελλάδα δεν βρίσκω.... Την έβαλα στο σπίτι μου με grid... Έκανα όλες τις ρυθμίσεις που μου λέει ο nikiforos... Και κοιτα τι γίνεται.... Το πρωί και μέχρι το απόγευμα δεν έχω ίντερνετ ή θα έχω αλλά πολύ λίγο (ίσα που φορτώνει μια σελίδα) 0.10 mbps- 0.50mbps.μολλις νυχτώσει έχω γύρω στα 4 mbps. Αυτό κάθε μέρα.... Τι γίνεται μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει;; υπάρχει εμπόδιο την ημέρα και δεν υπάρχει την νύχτα;; και αν είναι τα καλωδια που δεν βλέπω κάτι να έχουν... Έχουν την ημέρα και δεν έχουν την νύχτα;; δεν ξέρω τι να υποθέσω!!!!

----------


## Nikiforos

> Το σκεφτικα και εγώ το να έχουν χαλάσει οι κεραίες!! Πήρα μια καινούρια από ebay αφού από Ελλάδα δεν βρίσκω.... Την έβαλα στο σπίτι μου με grid... Έκανα όλες τις ρυθμίσεις που μου λέει ο nikiforos... Και κοιτα τι γίνεται.... Το πρωί και μέχρι το απόγευμα δεν έχω ίντερνετ ή θα έχω αλλά πολύ λίγο (ίσα που φορτώνει μια σελίδα) 0.10 mbps- 0.50mbps.μολλις νυχτώσει έχω γύρω στα 4 mbps. Αυτό κάθε μέρα.... Τι γίνεται μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει;; υπάρχει εμπόδιο την ημέρα και δεν υπάρχει την νύχτα;; και αν είναι τα καλωδια που δεν βλέπω κάτι να έχουν... Έχουν την ημέρα και δεν έχουν την νύχτα;; δεν ξέρω τι να υποθέσω!!!!


Καλημέρα, αυτό που λες είμαι σιγουρος κατά 99% ότι είναι παρεμβολες. Η κατι καπου αλλαζει και σου αντανακλα το σημα αλλιως, όταν δεν εχουμε οπτικη επαφη 100% αυτά συμβαινουν δεν μπορούμε να ειμαστε τωρα σιγουροι τι φταιει και δυσκολα πολύ μπορεις να κανεις εσυ κατι.
Μου εχει τυχει σε μια περιοχη συγκεκριμενη να μην δουλευουν ΟΛΟΙ οι συναγερμοι αυτοκινητων για συγκεκριμένες ωρες ΜΟΝΟ απόγευμα!
τι ηταν λες? καποιος παράνομος ραδιοφωνικος σταθμος!!! ανοιγε μονο εκεινες τις ωρες!!! τελικα εγιναν καταγγελιες τον εκλεισαν και όλα καλα!
Δοκιμασε σε άλλες συχνότητες για αρχη αρκετα ποιο μακρια από αυτην που εχεις τωρα και δες.

Επισης τι πολωση εχεις? οριζοντια, καθετη? ή ειναι με διπλη πολωση σε N ?
σε 5ghz A όταν δουλευα οριζοντια πολωση ηταν λιγοτερες κατά πολύ οι παρεμβολες και μερικες φορες ισως περναει εμποδια ποιο ευκολα.
Όμως αν δουλευεις Ν θα εχεις λογικα διπλη πολωση (dual polarity - dual chain) οποτε παιζουν μαζι και οι 2.

----------


## griniaris

οπως στα ειπανε ειναι. Παρεμβολες. 

Βαλε φωτο με τις ρυθμισεις σου και τα στατιστικα μπας και βγαλουμε ακρη γιατι να μαντεψουμε αλλιως τι ειναι δεν παιζει.

----------

